# Best sterling exchange rate



## bazwaldo (19 Feb 2009)

Whats the best way to pay for something in the north?
1) Use credit card
2) Get commision free exchange to sterling through a bank
3) something else?

Thanks


----------



## ccraig (19 Feb 2009)

Buy sterling cash before leaving, get slaughtered on rates

Transfer through www.currency.ie if transferring funds and paying sterling, not relevant in this case though.

Load up your credit card and pay approx 2% on the exchange rate. Dont load up and pay 2% and a credit fee. Rate wont be the best but probably the cheaper option for shopping, check it with your bank, they will confirm the fx margin


----------



## pansyflower (19 Feb 2009)

How big is the credit fee, any idea?


----------



## bazwaldo (20 Feb 2009)

Just had the bizarrest phone call with my credit card company. I asked what would be the charges for taking sterling out of an atm.

She said I'd be charged interest from then till I pay the bill. So I said, if I put the card into credit will I get charged interest then. She said yes! But on what as I'm in credit. 

So she goes on say "We don't like it if you put your balance in credit. Its a credit card so it would be like money laundering. You do whatever you want!". I reply "So how is this money laundering, its not illegal, you just don't like it as you don't make as much money". She kept repeating the money laundering bit, being very vague and almost not answering any direct question after that. 

After all that I still don't really know if I get charged interest when in credit. I'm really annoyed with them after that load of BS.


----------



## PetPal (20 Feb 2009)

I'm interested in this thread as I've ordered a TV from the North.  I'm having the TV delivered (not going up there myself).  I have a sterling credit card and intended using that to pay for it.  Is that a good idea?


----------

